
CouchDB 2.0 Released - daleharvey
https://blog.couchdb.org/2016/09/20/2-0/
======
daleharvey
Also worth mentioning that this is PouchDB compatible (our test suite
currently has a few glitches but currently working them out).

The querying (which is also supported by pouchdb-find) is a huge step towards
fixing what I see as the most common issue working with CouchDB, pretty
excited about it.

